# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Maailman suurimmat raitiotieverkot?

## Mikko Laaksonen

> Kunhan tästä opiskelukiireiltäni kerkiän, niin laittelen jossain vaiheessa nettiin kuvakatsausta täältä maailman laajimman raitiotieverkon (?) kaupungista.


Uusi aihe marX:in viestistä alkaen.

Maailman laajimpana ratikkaverkkona sekä linjoilla, ratapituudella että kalustomäärällä mitattuna on yleensä pidetty Pietaria. Ymmärtääkseni eri mittareilla kakkostilasta ovat perinteisesti kilpailleet Wien ja Melbourne. Milano on myös aika korkealla.

Tilanne taitaa kuitenkin olla muuttumassa. Pietarissa ja Wienissä verkkoa lähinnä kai supistetaan (Pietarissa vallanpitäjien älyvapauden, Wienissä metron laajennusten takia), kun taas Melbourne ja Milano laajentavat.

Moskovassa on hyvin laaja verkko myös, eikä siellä kai supisteta yhtä lailla kuin Pietarissa. Myös muissa entisen itäblokin kaupungeissa kuten Berliini, Leipzig, Budapest, Praha ym. on todella laajoja verkkoja, joita laajennetaan.

Pelkällä rataverkko/linjapituudella mitaten yllättäväksi kilpailijaksi nousee Karlsruhen duoraitiotie. Jos liikenne rautatiellä lasketaan mukaan, Karlsruhe voittaisi liikennöidyn verkon pituudessa koska Stadtbahn-verkosto on kaikkiaan jo 470 km eli laajempi kuin mikään puhdas ratikkaverkko. (Lähde)
http://www.karlsruher-modell.de/de/

LRTA:lla on yksi tilasto verkon pituudesta, mutta sen tiedot ovat osoittautuneet epäluotettaviksi, koska osasta kaupunkeja luku on linjojen yhteenlaskettu pituus, toisissa liikennöidyn rataverkon pituus. http://www.lrta.org/world/worldind.html

Ehkäpä asiaa parhaiten selvittäisi esittää ratikkaverkoista seuraavat tiedot:
- Linjaliikennekäytössä olevan raideverkon pituus (erikseen duoraitiotieosuudet yleisen liikenteen rataverkolla)
- Kaluston määrä.
- Matkustajamäärät

----------


## JE

> Pelkällä rataverkko/linjapituudella mitaten yllättäväksi kilpailijaksi nousee Karlsruhen duoraitiotie. Jos liikenne rautatiellä lasketaan mukaan, Karlsruhe voittaisi liikennöidyn verkon pituudessa koska Stadtbahn-verkosto on kaikkiaan jo 470 km eli laajempi kuin mikään puhdas ratikkaverkko.


Myös Blickpunkt Strassenbahnin "Strassenbahnatlas 2005 Deutschland" ilmoittaa Karlsruhen verkon ratapituudeksi yli 400 kilometriä. Muita suuria verkkoja Saksassa ovat lähinnä juuri Berliini ja Leipzig, mutta kumpikaan ei yllä 200 kilometriin. Berliinissä verkostoa toki laajennetaan kolmella uudella osuudella lähitulevaisuudessa, mutta en usko verkon siitä juuri enää kasvavan kaupungin/osavaltion vakavien talousvaikeuksien ja vallitsevien asenteiden muodostaman kombinaation vuoksi.

Venäjällä Moskovan verkko ei missään tapauksessa kilpaile maailman suurimman asemasta. Silläkin pituutta on alle 200 kilometriä, ja ainakin yksi rata on viime vuosina suljettu. Pietarissa on kuitenkin lakkautettu Neuvostoliiton hajottua kymmeniä linjoja, joten kutistuminen Moskovan verkkoa pienemmäksikään ei olisi ihme.




> Tilanne taitaa kuitenkin olla muuttumassa. Pietarissa ja Wienissä verkkoa lähinnä kai supistetaan (Pietarissa vallanpitäjien älyvapauden, Wienissä metron laajennusten takia), kun taas Melbourne ja Milano laajentavat.


En usko että ainakaan Wienin tai Milanon verkon koko olennaisesti olisi muuttunut. Milanon laajennuksia kompensoi, että ainakin jokunen vähäliikenteinen mutta pitkä esikapunkilinja on lakkautettu, Wienissä verkkoa myös laajennetaan, vaikka ainakin 1990-luvulla metron tieltä raivattiin raitioteitä paljon pois.

Edit: Tarkennan tuota Wien-kommenttiani sen verran, että raitiotien ainoat näköpiirissä olevat laajennukset koskevat ilmeisesti linjaa U6. Toki sitä raitiovaunukalustoa muistuttavin vaunuin ajetaan, mutta linja kulkee omalla väylällä koko matkan eikä kuulu kaupungin katuraitiotiehen. Tiedot, jotka laskevat Wienin verkon samaan kokoluokkaan Milanon kanssa laskevat U6:n mukaan, joten "perinteinen" raitioverkko on Wienissä Pietaria, Melbournea, Milanoa ym. pienempi.

----------


## Antero Alku

LRTA:n mukaan
Wienin verkko 188 km + 14,5 km Light Rail.
Moskova 220
Pietari 344
Melbourne 238
Praha 141 (kaupungin oma tilasto)
Budapest tramway 156, Light Rail 176, yht 332
Milano 205,5
Berliini 178

Wieniä on pidetty läntisen Euroopan suurimpana, mutta Milanokin menee ohi. EU on saanut itäblokista uusia jäseniä, joten läntinen Eurooppa on varmaankin laajentunut ja tilanne muuttunut.

Antero

----------


## JE

> LRTA:n mukaan 
> Wienin verkko 188 km + 14,5 km Light Rail. 
> Moskova 220 
> Pietari 344 
> Melbourne 238 
> Praha 141 (kaupungin oma tilasto) 
> Budapest tramway 156, Light Rail 176, yht 332 
> Milano 205,5 
> Berliini 178


Blickpunkt Strassenbahnin mukaan saksankielisen Euroopan suurimmat:

Karlsruhe 403,4+65,5 (AVG+VBK; 2004)
Wien 185,2 (1999, ilman pikaraitiotietä U6:tta)
Berliini 178,7 (2004, jonka jälkeen ei muutoksia)
Leipzig 149,9 (2004)
Düsseldorf 85,3+60,9 (Strassenbahn+Stadtbahn; 2004)

Wienin ja Berliinin suuruusjärjestys ainakin lienee selvä, kun LRTA ja BS antavat hyvin samantapaiset lukemat.

Pietarin ja Moskovan ratapituuksissa LRTA:n nettisivuihin ei valitettavasti välttämättä ole luottamista. Niitä tietoja eivät ole päivittäneet aikoihin. Blickpunkt Strassenbahnin ja LRTA:n yhteiskustanne "Tramway Atlas of the former Soviet Union 2003" antaa tuoreemmat ja valitettavasti pienemmät pituudet:

Pietari 285,1 (2001, jonka jälkeen monia ratoja on purettu ja linjojen määrä vähentynyt)
Moskova 189,8 (2001, jonka jälkeen yksi radanpätkä Leningradskaja Prospektilla lienee suljettu)

Tämän perusteella lienee mahdollista, että Budapest on ohittanut Pietarin ratapituudella laskettuna, ellei LRTA:n "tramway" ja "Light Rail" -kilometreissä ole samoja osuuksia.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Tämähän meni hauskaksi, menee selvästikin järjestykset uusiksi! Eli Wien on ainakin pudonnut listalla ja jopa Pietarikin voi olla.




> Budapest tramway 156, Light Rail 176, yht 332


Budapestin Light Rail on HEV - paikallisjunia jotka ilmeisesti eivät ole katukelpoista kalustoa. Eli saman tyyppinen rata kuin Tukholman Roslagsbanan.

Ennen kaikkea näyttää siltä että duoraitiotiet sekä rivakasti laajentavat suuremmat kaupunkisysteemit keski-euroopassa voivat mennä ohi perinteisistä kärkikaupungeista.

----------


## JE

> Budapestin Light Rail on HEV - paikallisjunia jotka ilmeisesti eivät ole katukelpoista kalustoa. Eli saman tyyppinen rata kuin Tukholman Roslagsbanan.


Onnistuin löytämään kuvia HEV:n kalustosta. Vaikuttaisi tosiaan olevan ennemminkin paikallisrautatie kuin minkäänlainen raitiotieksi luokiteltava kokonaisuus.
http://www.railfaneurope.net/list/hu...ngary_hev.html

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Onnistuin löytämään kuvia HEV:n kalustosta. Vaikuttaisi tosiaan olevan ennemminkin paikallisrautatie kuin minkäänlainen raitiotieksi luokiteltava kokonaisuus.
> http://www.railfaneurope.net/list/hu...ngary_hev.html


Eli kyseessä on samantapainen "kevytrautatie" kuin Roslagsbanan, Saltsjöbanan, Japanien monien kaupunkien rautatieyhteydet tai sitten ne Karlsruhen Albtalin linjat, joista Albtalbahn lähti liikkeelle.

Budapestissä HEV:lllä varmaankin looginen seuraava liike olisi hankkia kalustoksi esimerkiksi matalalattiaisia, Karlsruhen / Saarbrückenin duoratikoita vastaavia moottorivaunuja, joka mahdollistaisi linjojen integroinnin ratikkaverkkoon. Sitten ainakin syntyisi yksi maailman suurimmista ratikkaverkoista ...

----------


## marX

Paikallinen operaattori Yarra Trams kertoo Melbournen verkon olevan maailman kolmanneksi suurin ja rataverkon pituuden olevan 245km. Paljon faktaa matkustajamääristä, kalustosta yms. löytyy: http://www.yarratrams.com.au/corp_in...ts_figures.asp

Raitiovaunumuseossa tapaamani harrastajat olivat vakaasti sitä mieltä, että ainakin Pietari on kutistunut Melbournea pienemmäksi. Heidän tietämyksensä maailman raitioteistä oli kyllä hämmentävän laajaa, sillä kovin valittelivat Helsingin linjan 2 kohtaloa, kun kerroin olevani Suomesta.  :Smile:  Noita duo-virityksiä eivät pitäneet raitiovaunuina.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> ainakin Pietari on kutistunut Melbournea pienemm&#228;ksi.


Olisi hyv&#228; tiet&#228;&#228;, mik&#228; on Pietarin tilastollinen tilanne t&#228;ll&#228; hetkell&#228;. En selvitt&#228;nyt nykyist&#228; verkon pituutta yms. paikalla ollessani. Muita havaintoja.
http://jlf.fi/f21/97-pietarin-matkalta/




> Noita duo-virityksi&#228; eiv&#228;t pit&#228;neet raitiovaunuina.


Mielest&#228;ni duoraitiovaunu on kyll&#228; selke&#228;sti raitiovaunu, seh&#228;n pystyy liikenn&#246;im&#228;&#228;n kadulla aivan yht&#228; hyvin kuin mik&#228; tahansa raitiovaunu. 

Sen sijaan on hyv&#228; kysymys, ett&#228; voidaanko yleisen liikenteen rautateit&#228; pit&#228;&#228; raitiotien osana jos niill&#228; ajaa duoraitiovaunu. Mielest&#228;ni voitaisiin aivan hyvin erottaa yleisen liikenteen rautatiet omaksi alaosakseen Karlsruhen, Saarbr&#252;ckenin ja Kasselin (ja pian monen muunkin) kaupungin verkostopituuteen. Karlsruhessa kaikki AVG:n verkosto ei kuitenkaan ole yleisen liikenteen ratoja vaan osa on selke&#228;sti omaa verkostoaan.

Joka tapauksessa Karlsruhen verkosto olisi maailman laajin raitiovaunuilla liikenn&#246;it&#228;v&#228; linjaverkosto, mutta ei maailman laajin raitiotie. Liikenteen intensiteetti duoratikkahaaroillakin ei oikein puolla raitiotienimityst&#228;, kun vuorov&#228;lit voivat olla 30 - 60 min.

T&#228;ss&#228; on joka tapauksessa hauskaa, ett&#228; kehitys muuttaa eri kaupunkien j&#228;rjestyst&#228;, ja nyt my&#246;nteiseen suuntaan eli kehittyv&#228;t verkostot kasvavat ohi taantuvien.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Noita duo-virityksiä eivät pitäneet raitiovaunuina.


Vanhat rakenteet murtuvat... Ja sehän se vaikeaa tuntuu olevankin. Eräässä YTV:n teettämässä konsulttityössä sanotaan, ettei raitiovaunulla voi ajaa esikaupunkeihin, koska se on niin hidas.

Vaan mihinkäs se raja vedetään? Onko raitiovaunu vain se, joka kulkee katuliikenteen seassa ja sen haitoista kärsien? Jos tämä liikenne rationalisoidaan, sitten se ei ole enää raitiovaunu.

Tämä määrittely menee pieleen siinä, että se sidotaan vaunuun, mutta käsitteenä yritetään tarkoittaa koko radan ja vaunun muodostamaa järjestelmää.

Vaunuthan voivat olla samoja, ajoivat ne missä vain. Niinhän on bussinkin kohdalla. Fredrikinkatu, Kampin tunneli tai Länsiväylä, bussi on bussi, väylän tyyppi vaihtelee.

Itse määrittelisin mieluummin niin, että on olemassa katurataa, tunnelirataa, ilmarataa, erillisrataa ja rautatierataa. Kaikilla niillä voi ajaa samalla vaunulla, kuten ajetaankin.

Wienin U6:n kalusto on raitiovaunuja, ei edes duo. Rata on ilmarata - jota alunperin on ajettu höryveturivetoisin paikallisjunin. Karlsruhessa on katuraitiotieverkko, jolla ajetaan kahdenlaisin raitiovaunuin: tavanomaisin yksivirtavaunuin sekä kaksivirtavaunuin. Karlsruhen ympärsitössä ajetaan sekä erillisradoilla (Albtahlbahn) että rautatieradoilla raitio- ja duoraitiovaunuin. Erillisradat ja raitiovaunujen liikennöimät junaradat eivät ole Karlsruhen katuoraitiotieverkkoa. Mutta ne kuuluvat raitiovaunuin liikennöidyn raideverkon laajuuteen. Prahassa ajoin kahdella rataosuudella, joita ei voi rakenteensa puolesta kutsua katuraitioteiksi, vaan erillisradoiksi, mutta ne lasketaan Prahan katuraitiotieverkon osiksi.

Määrittelisin niin, että raitiovaunuja ovat kaikki katuliikenteeseen soveltuvat moottorivaunut. Raitioliikennettä on raitiovaunujen liikennöinti. Raitioliikenneverkon laajuus on niiden ratojen yhteispituus, joilla raitiovaunuilla liikennöidään.

Raitioliikenneverkon osat voivat olla katuraitiotietä, yleisen junaliikenteen rautatietä, vain raitioliikenteen käytössä olevaa maastoon rakennettua rautatietä sekä muusta liikenteestä erotettua tunneli- tai ilmarataa. Riippumatta siitä, onko näillä keskenään yhteyksiä tai käyttääkö yksi raitiolinja vain yhdenlaista vaiko monia raitioliikenneverkon osia.

Ja loppuhuomautus vielä. Raitiolinja ei ole raitioliikenneverkon rata, vaan verkkoa käyttävän liikennepalvelun määrätty reitti tällä verkolla. Raitiolinja 4 käyttää Helsingissä mm. Munkkiniemen ja Tullinpuomin välistä raitiotierataa, ei raitiotielinjaa.

Antero

----------


## JE

> Alunperin kirjoittanut marX
> 
>  ainakin Pietari on kutistunut Melbournea pienemmäksi.
> 
> 
> Olisi hyvä tietää, mikä on Pietarin tilastollinen tilanne tällä hetkellä. En selvittänyt nykyistä verkon pituutta yms. paikalla ollessani. Muita havaintoja.
> http://jlf.fi/f21/97-pietarin-matkalta/


Siihen en oikein malta uskoa, että Pietari olisi vielä Melbournea pienempi. Varmasti verkko on pienempi kuin vuoden 2001 lukema 285 km, mutta sinänsä suuretkaan lakkautukset eivät välttämättä ole suhteessa suuria, kun isosta verkosta on kysymys. Tuoreimman näkemäni linjakartan perusteella arvioisin puhtaasti näppituntumalla että verkolla olisi yhä ratapituutta noin 270 kilometriä. Linjapituus on toki laskenut enemmän linjojen määrän vähentyessä.




> Määrittelisin niin, että raitiovaunuja ovat kaikki katuliikenteeseen soveltuvat moottorivaunut. Raitioliikennettä on raitiovaunujen liikennöinti. Raitioliikenneverkon laajuus on niiden ratojen yhteispituus, joilla raitiovaunuilla liikennöidään. 
> 
> Raitioliikenneverkon osat voivat olla katuraitiotietä, yleisen junaliikenteen rautatietä, vain raitioliikenteen käytössä olevaa maastoon rakennettua rautatietä sekä muusta liikenteestä erotettua tunneli- tai ilmarataa. Riippumatta siitä, onko näillä keskenään yhteyksiä tai käyttääkö yksi raitiolinja vain yhdenlaista vaiko monia raitioliikenneverkon osia.


Niinpä. Se, mikä verkko on suurin, riippuu aivan olennaisesti siitä, puhutaanko _raitioliikenneverkoista_ vai _raitiotieverkoista_. Karlsruhe on varmasti maailman suurin raitiovaunuin liikennöity verkko monine rautatieosuuksineen, ja suuria verkkoja syntynee lisää mallin tullessa laajasti omaksutuksi. Jos taas lasketaan raitiotieverkkojen kokoa, jolloin rautateitä, vaikka raitiovaunuin liikennöityjä, ei lasketa mukaan, tilanne on toinen. Esimerkkejä ei tarvitse Ruotsia kauempaa etsiä, Tukholman lähellä Lidingössä on raitiolinja ja siten raitioliikenneverkko muttei ainakaan vielä 1980-luvulla ollut raitiotietä vaan rautatie.




> Ja loppuhuomautus vielä. Raitiolinja ei ole raitioliikenneverkon rata, vaan verkkoa käyttävän liikennepalvelun määrätty reitti tällä verkolla. Raitiolinja 4 käyttää Helsingissä mm. Munkkiniemen ja Tullinpuomin välistä raitiotierataa, ei raitiotielinjaa.


Tuo täsmennys oli tosiaan paikallaan. Mainitsemissani tapauksissa (Pietari, Milano...) linjojen lakkautukset ovat tarkoittaneet myös joidenkin raitiotieratojen poistumista käytöstä. Ellei näin olisi, linjan lakkautuksesta tai sellaisen perustamisesta olisi harhaanjohtavaa puhua. Esimerkiksi 2:n korvaaminen 4T:llä varmasti kasvatti HKL-RL:n linjapituutta, vaikka vaikutus linjaliikenteessä käytettyyn ratapituuteen oli mitätön.

----------


## vompatti

> Budapestissä HEV:lllä varmaankin looginen seuraava liike olisi hankkia kalustoksi esimerkiksi matalalattiaisia, Karlsruhen / Saarbrückenin duoratikoita vastaavia moottorivaunuja, joka mahdollistaisi linjojen integroinnin ratikkaverkkoon. Sitten ainakin syntyisi yksi maailman suurimmista ratikkaverkoista ...


Yksi HÉV päättyy maanalaiseen asemaan, joten ihan helppoa tuo ei ole. Lisäksi tuntuu siltä, että HÉVin junat olisivat leveämpiä kuin katukelpoiset raitiovaunut (tämä tosin vaatii vain laiturien tai astinlaudan muutokset). Tuollainen muuttaminen kannattaisi aloittaa etelään menevältä HÉViltä, sillä se muistaakseni alkaa jonkun raitiotien päätepysäkiltä (ei satu olemaan mukana BP:n karttaa, jotta voisi tarkistaa).

Uskon, että Budapest miettii uutta kalustoa HÉViin vasta sitten, kun ruuhkaisimpien linjojen 4 ja 6 Ganz-ratikat on korvattu uusilla 54 metriä pitkillä Siemens Combino-Supra-vaunuilla. Näillä linjoilla kulkee tiheästi (1-2 minuutin välein?) useita yhteenkytkettyjä Ganz-vaunuja - kaikki tupaten täynnä.

Lisäinformaatiota:
www.bkv.hu (Budapestin liikennelaitos)
http://villamos.budapest.veke.hu/ (harrastajien sivut, vain osittain englanniksi)

----------


## 23Ají Anárjiri

Monet HÉV-linjat saavat syöttäjikseen ratikkalinjoja, etelässä siis Csepelin ja Ráckeven linjat. HÉV-järjestelmä on rautatie, sen yhdistäminen katuratikoihin olisi varmaan aika hankalaa. Koko lyhennekin on avattuna Helyérdeküi vasút, eli vapaasti käännettynä paikallisrautatie. Nykyinen kalusto on DDR:stä LEW-Henningsdorfin tuotantoa ja yllättävän matalaa rakenteeltaan jo sinällään.
Nagy körút, eli Suuri kehätie, liikennöidään ratikkalinjoilla 4 ja 6 vuorotellen, linjat eroavat vain lounaisessa päässään toisistaan noin 500 m etäisyydelle. Vuoroväli on todella pieni, väkeä tosiaan silti vaunuissa aina tungokseen asti. Näissä GANZ-vaunuissa on lisäksi eri ahdas istuinjärjestely, tosin vain yksittäisistuimet...Ja lämmitys vain kuljettajalla.

----------


## Piirka

> Uskon, että Budapest miettii uutta kalustoa HÉViin vasta sitten, kun ruuhkaisimpien linjojen 4 ja 6 Ganz-ratikat on korvattu uusilla 54 metriä pitkillä Siemens Combino-Supra-vaunuilla. Näillä linjoilla kulkee tiheästi (1-2 minuutin välein?) useita yhteenkytkettyjä Ganz-vaunuja - kaikki tupaten täynnä.


Linjat 4 ja 6 on BKV:n "lippulaiva". Taitavat yhdessä olla edelleen maailman liikennöidyin raitiolinja.

HÈV:n kalustohankinnat lienevät irrallaan BKV:n raitiokalustohankinnoista. Näppituntumalta luulisi, että eri liikennemuotoja ajetaan eri organisaatioiden toimesta, tyyliin BKV-Bussiliikenne, BKV-Metro, BKV-Raitioliikenne jne. HÉV:n nykykalusto on hankittu DDR:stä vuosien 1970 ja 1983 välisenä aikana ja on vain hieman uudempaa kuin GANZ-ratikat (valm. 1967-78 ). Uusimmat HÈVit ovat iältään 22-vuotiaita. Kaluston uusiminen tulee hitaasti, mutta vääjäämättä. Ei välttämättä heti huomenna, kuten Budapestin UV-ratikat osoittavat. Nämä ovat GANZeja reippaasti vanhempia. Pääosa UV-ratikoista on valmistunut 50-luvulla ja uusimmat 1962-65. Joillakin linjoilla käytetään kahden UV-vaunun välissä kaksiakselista välivaunua. Nämä on rakennettu 1939..54 ja 1962, eli ikää vaunuilla on paria lukuunottamatta vähintään 51 vuotta!

Piirka

----------


## SD202

> HÈV:n kalustohankinnat lienevät irrallaan BKV:n raitiokalustohankinnoista. Näppituntumalta luulisi, että eri liikennemuotoja ajetaan eri organisaatioiden toimesta, tyyliin BKV-Bussiliikenne, BKV-Metro, BKV-Raitioliikenne jne. HÉV:n nykykalusto on hankittu DDR:stä vuosien 1970 ja 1983 välisenä aikana ja on vain hieman uudempaa kuin GANZ-ratikat (valm. 1967-78 ). Uusimmat HÈVit ovat iältään 22-vuotiaita. Kaluston uusiminen tulee hitaasti, mutta vääjäämättä. Ei välttämättä heti huomenna, kuten Budapestin UV-ratikat osoittavat. Nämä ovat GANZeja reippaasti vanhempia. Pääosa UV-ratikoista on valmistunut 50-luvulla ja uusimmat 1962-65. Joillakin linjoilla käytetään kahden UV-vaunun välissä kaksiakselista välivaunua. Nämä on rakennettu 1939..54 ja 1962, eli ikää vaunuilla on paria lukuunottamatta vähintään 51 vuotta!


Voidaankos muuten Budapestia pitää ihan perinteisenä raitiotiekaupunkina, kun kaikki raitiovaunut taitavat olla kahteen suuntaan ajettavia. Kaupungissa ei taida edes olla yhtään raitiovaunun kääntösilmukkaa...? Ei kun hetkonen: linjalla 56 taisi sellainen olla ainakin toisessa päässä.

"BKV-Raitioliikenne" taitaa olla ainoa noista, joka on hankkinut käytettyä kalustoa, kun se hankki Hannoverin liikennelaitokselta Üstralta TW6000 -raitiovaunuja:
http://www.railfaneurope.net/pix/hu/...W6000/pix.html
Muutenkin uudet tuulet tuntuvat puhaltavan Budapestissa, kun sen kaduille ilmestyy Volvo 7000 -nivelbusseja. Mahtaa olla jo vuosikymmenet Ikaruksiin tottuneet budapestilaiset ihmeissään.

Katsotaan, kuinka kauan kestää ennen kuin Budapestista tehdään jo kokonaan uusi, oma keskusteluaihe. Varsinkin nyt, kun menin jo näin pahasti sivuraiteelle...  :Very Happy:

----------


## JE

> Voidaankos muuten Budapestia pitää ihan perinteisenä raitiotiekaupunkina, kun kaikki raitiovaunut taitavat olla kahteen suuntaan ajettavia. Kaupungissa ei taida edes olla yhtään raitiovaunun kääntösilmukkaa...? Ei kun hetkonen: linjalla 56 taisi sellainen olla ainakin toisessa päässä.


Raitiovaunu on nähdäkseni mikä hyvänsä junaa kevyempi raideliikenneväline, jota käytetään, tai ainakin periaatteessa voitaisiin käyttää, kadulla maantieliikenteen seassa. Olivat ne sitten kaksisuuntaisia tai ei. Jos yksisuuntaisuus olisi vaatimuksena, Helsingin sähköraitiotietkään eivät olisi kelvanneet kategoriaan historiansa alkuvaiheessa...

Vielä keskusteluun suurimmasta raitiotieverkosta:
LRTA väittää Sofian raitioteiden pituudeksi 222 kilometriä, Katowicen muistaakseni 253. Tietääkö kukaan, ovatko tiedot ratapituuksia, vai joitakin muita mittoja? Olisivat joka tapauksessa vahvoja kandidaatteja Venäjän länsipuolisen Euroopan suurimmaksi raitiotieverkoksi.

Vielä todettakoon, että vaikka Helsinki noin 46 kilometrin ratapituudella (viittaan Compactin ja Safkan mittaustuloksiin toisessa ketjussa) onkin korkeintaan keskikokoinen ratikkaverkko, pikainen silmäys osoitti sen sijoittuvan peräti sijan 13. tienoille jos vain metrin raideleveyden verkkoja tutkitaan. Joistakin verkoista tosin ainoa käytettävissä oleva lähde oli LRTA.

----------


## TEP70

> Alunperin kirjoittanut marX
> 
>  ainakin Pietari on kutistunut Melbournea pienemmäksi.
> 
> 
> Olisi hyvä tietää, mikä on Pietarin tilastollinen tilanne tällä hetkellä. En selvittänyt nykyistä verkon pituutta yms. paikalla ollessani.


Pietarissa oli kai aina neuvostovallan loppuvuosiin asti käytössä kaikki linjanumerot väliltä 1-65. Nykyisin on enää 46 linjanumeroa. Joillakin alueilla palvelu on supistunut olemattomiin, esimerkiksi Vasilin saarella kulkee enää sisäinen linja 1. Joissakin kartoissa on ollut teksti, että Srednij Prospektin remontti valmistuisi vuoden 2004 lopussa ja raitioliikenne palaisi sille, mutta hiljaista on ollut. Joitakin osuuksia on sentään viime vuosina korjattu. Julkisuudessa on ollut myös suunnitelmia täysin uuden poikittaispikaraitiotien rakentamisesta eteläisiin lähiöihin.

Oma käsitykseni on, että raitioliikenne toimii välttävästi eteläisissä, lounaisissa ja pohjoisissa lähiöissä, mutta keskustassa siitä ei ole juuri iloa. Ruuhka-aikaan vaunut jumiutuvat täysin loputtomiin autojonoihin ja ne ovat täysin tyhjiä. Lähiöissä raitioliikenteelle on yleensä rakennettu omat kaistat, joten ne eivät juutu ruuhkiin aivan niin herkästi. Risteysten ajaminen tukkoon on lähiöissäkin ongelma.

Kalusto on aivan uusimpia vaunuja lukuunottamatta lohduttomassa kunnossa.

Täällä tietoa Pietarin raitiolinjoista:

http://spbtrans.ru/trams.htm

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Samasta aiheesta oli keskustelua Swetramway Forumissa:
http://www.ss.se/forum/viewtopic.php?t=10045

Aiheesta annettiin lähteeksi Jacek Wesolowskin internet -sivu:
http://www.p.lodz.pl/I35/personal/jw37/urbtr/index.html
jolla on aiheesta alasivu: 
http://www.p.lodz.pl/I35/personal/jw....html#networks

Mielenkiintoista tietoa.

Wesolowskin mukaan suurin verkosto olisi Rhein-Ruhrin verkosto, joka tosin muodostuu useammasta erillisestä osasta, joiden välillä ei voi liikennöidä samoilla vaunuilla (1000 mm ja 1435 mm raideleveydet, Duisburgin 1435 mm verkko on osittain mitoitettu vain 2,2 m leveille vaunuille).

Tämän jälkeen suurin olisi Karlsruhe, sitten Budapest (mukaan luettuna HEV-junat), sitten Pietari, Köln-Bonn, Melbourne, Moskova, Katovice, Wien, Milano, Berliini.

Wesolovski esittää näköjään välillä esim. Düsseldorfin ja Duisburgin sekä mukaanluettuna Ruhrin verkkoon että erillisenä. Toinen kahteen kertaan esitetty on Köln.

No, joka tapauksessa voitaneen sanoa että:

- Suurin yhteenliittyvien mutta teknisesti yhteensopimattomien raitioteiden verkosto on Ruhrin alue, toiseksi suurin tällainen verkko on Budapest.
- Suurin yhteensopivan raideliikenteen verkosto on Karlsruhe, mutta verkostossa on rautatieosuuksia.
- Pietari olisi Wesolowskin listan mukaan suurin "perinteinen" raitiotie.

Tilaston tuoreudesta ei ole tietoa.

Wesolowskin nettisivu on muutenkin hyvin kiinnostava, pohdintoja ja kartoituksia eri aiheista.

----------


## TEP70

> Siihen en oikein malta uskoa, että Pietari olisi vielä Melbournea pienempi. Varmasti verkko on pienempi kuin vuoden 2001 lukema 285 km, mutta sinänsä suuretkaan lakkautukset eivät välttämättä ole suhteessa suuria, kun isosta verkosta on kysymys. Tuoreimman näkemäni linjakartan perusteella arvioisin puhtaasti näppituntumalla että verkolla olisi yhä ratapituutta noin 270 kilometriä. Linjapituus on toki laskenut enemmän linjojen määrän vähentyessä.


Tähän vanhaan ketjuun kommenttina, että nyt kun hihat ovat Pietarissa kovasti heiluneet lakkautusten suhteen, luulen, että verkon pituus on laskenut jo merkittävästi. Vuoden 2009 tilanne on täysin eri kuin vuoden 2001 tilanne.

Venäjäksi lakkautukset esitetään täällä

Viimeisin kartta löytyy täältä kommentteineen.

Joillakin reiteillä saattaa olla vielä toivoa, sillä niitä ei ole purettu liikenteen loputtua (esim. Sadovajan hyväkuntoinen osuus, jota käyttivät linjat 3 ja 14 sekä Suomen asemalta Liteiny Prospektin kautta Ulitsa Maratalle johtava rata. Sen sijaan linjan 11 käyttämä rata Marinski-teatterin lähistöltä Vasilin saarelle on jo osittain purettu.

----------


## Max

Pietarissa 90-luvulla paljon pyörineenä kun katson tuota linkattua karttaa, niin kauhealta näyttää. Uusia linjapätkiä ei taida olla kuin yksi eikä sekään pitkä, sen sijaan kantakaupungista on hävinnyt noin 80 % verkosta. Monet linjat on lyhennetty alle puoleen entisestä tai lakkautettu kokonaan. Arviolta korkeintaan puolet entisestä kokonaisreittipituudesta on jäljellä.

Verkoston ja kaluston surkea kunto olivat tosin jo 90-luvulla johtaneet siihen, että raitiovaunut liikkuivat reiteillään silloin kuin muistivat ja puolen tunnin odotuskaan ei ollut mitenkään tavatonta. Kun meno lisäksi oli taaperon vauhtia, niin tapahtunut kehitys on tietyssä mielessä ihan loogista. Jos koko senaikainen verkosto olisi haluttu uudenaikaistaa ja kunnostaa niin, etteivät kiskot ole kadusta irrallaan, olisi ruplia tarvittu melkoinen kasa.

----------


## Max

> Wesolowskin mukaan suurin verkosto olisi Rhein-Ruhrin verkosto, joka tosin muodostuu useammasta erillisestä osasta, joiden välillä ei voi liikennöidä samoilla vaunuilla (1000 mm ja 1435 mm raideleveydet, Duisburgin 1435 mm verkko on osittain mitoitettu vain 2,2 m leveille vaunuille).
> 
> Tämän jälkeen suurin olisi Karlsruhe, sitten Budapest (mukaan luettuna HEV-junat), sitten Pietari, Köln-Bonn, Melbourne, Moskova, Katovice, Wien, Milano, Berliini.


Ylä-Sleesian verkko mainitaan wikipediassa 342 km pitkäksi, mikä kyllä saattaa olla linjapituus. Iso systeemi on kuitenkin kyseessä, vaikka siitä jälleen 4 km pistettiin matalaksi vuodenvaihteessa. Vastustan sen kutsumista Katowicen verkoksi, kun puolet linjoista ei missään vaiheessa käy Katowicessa  :Wink: 

Varsovan raitiotieverkko on myös 243 km pitkä (linjapituus 470 km), mistä ajoradalla 52 km...

----------


## JE

Ylä-Sleesian verkolla saattaa hyvin olla kokoa yhä runsaat 200 km, mutta tuo päälle 300 km on tosiaan linjapituus (linjat päästä päähän yhteenlaskettuna). Varsovan yli 200 km on puolestaan raidepituus, joka on reittipituuteen nähden lähes kaksinkertainen, koska kaksiraiteisen radan molemmat raiteet on laskettu aina mukaan.

Reittipituudella mitaten yli 200 km verkostoihin pääsevät Ylä-Sleesian ohella ainakin Melbourne, Budapest, Milano ja Wien (jos mukaan lasketaan pikaraitiotie/kevytmetro U6). Samoin Ruhrin verkosto, jos kaupunkien radat lasketaan yhteen, ja Kölnin-Bonnin verkosto, jos ainakin aiemmin muodollisesti rautatieksi luetut osuudet lasketaan mukaan.

Tästä joukosta löytynevät tätä nykyä laajimmat raitiotiejärjestelmät, jos reittipituuteen ei lasketa mukaan rautatieosuuksia, eikä mukaan liioin oteta jossain määrin raitiotietyyppisiä mutta kuitenkin rautateiksi luokiteltuja paikallisratoja (kuten Tukholman Roslagsbanan tai Budapestin HEV)

Pietarin uusin raitiotiekartta löytyy täältä:

http://electrotrans.spb.ru/7/page8.html

Karttaan piirretyistä reiteistä useat, etenkin lähellä keskustaa sijaitsevat, ovat tätä nykyä täysin vailla liikennettä. En usko, että liikennöityä rataa on enää kahtakaan sataa kilometriä. Reilusti päälle sadan kilometrin kylläkin.

Edit: suurin raitiotien reittipituus (pois lukien raitiovaunuin liikennöidyt rautatien osuudet) lienee Melbournessa, jonka järjestelmän reittipituus on noin 245 km. Erinäisten lähteiden mukaan reittipituus olisi Ylä-Sleesian verkolle samainen 245 km, mutta äskettäiset lakkautukset lienevät vähentäneet sitä.

----------


## Max

> Varsovan yli 200 km on puolestaan raidepituus, joka on reittipituuteen nähden lähes kaksinkertainen, koska kaksiraiteisen radan molemmat raiteet on laskettu aina mukaan.


Näin rupesin itsekin epäilemään, kun Varsovassa kuitenkin lähes kaikilla rataosilla kulkee 3-4 eri linjaa. Sovitaan siis, että verkon pituus on 125 km  :Wink:  (Linjan 20 nyt remontissa oleva loppupätkä Boernerowoon on näet yksiraiteinen).

Olisiko kuitenkin paras tapa mitata järjestelmän suuruutta laskea päivittäin liikkeellä olevien vaunujen määrää? (Varsova ilmoittaa, että ruuhka-aikana kierrossa on 790 vaunua.) Tai ehkä vielä parempi: vuosittaista matkustajasuoritetta?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Olisiko kuitenkin paras tapa mitata järjestelmän suuruutta laskea päivittäin liikkeellä olevien vaunujen määrää? (Varsova ilmoittaa, että ruuhka-aikana kierrossa on 790 vaunua.) Tai ehkä vielä parempi: vuosittaista matkustajasuoritetta?


Hyviä kysymyksiä. Mitä se suuruus on?

Jos ajatellaan nimenomaan raitiotieverkkoa, silloin tarkoitettaneen raitioliikenteen yksinomaiseen käyttöön rakennettua rataa. Tällöin pidän oikeana tapana mitata linjaradan, ei linjaraiteen pituus. Sillä rata voi olla yksi- tai kaksiraiteinen, mutta toiminnallisesti molemmat ovat sama asia.

Linjaradan pituus ei vielä kerro mitään siitä, miten paljon järjestelmää käytetään. Sitä voidaan mitata joko tarjotuilla tai käytetyillä paikkakilometreillä. Ei vaunuina, koska vaunun käsite on nykyään liian epämääräinen. Pisimmät vaunut ovat nykyään 52 m ja lyhimmät lienevät Lissabonin 2-akseliset, joiden pituus taitaa olla 8 m. Ei myöskään matkoina tai nousuina, koska enemmän käytetään sellaista järjestelmää, jossa matkustetaan pidempiä matkoja.

Mutta toki voi mitata monia muitakin asioita. Kuten vaunujen määrää tai vaunuston yhteispituutta, joka ottaa jo huomioon eri kokoiset vaunut. Voidaan laksea päivän aikana liikenteessä olevien vuorojen määrä, joka kuvaa jo palvelutasoa jollain lailla. Mutta tässäkin on jo harhan mahdollisuus. Esim. Ludvigshafenissa oli 7 vaunua, jotka ajoivat vain yhteensä 20 vuoroparia päivässä joulukuussa suljetulla tunneliosuudella. Eipä se kovin mittavaa raitioliikennettä ollut, vaikka oli isohko lisäys vaunustoon mutta kovin vajaalla käytöllä.

Linjojen määrä ei minusta kuvaa paljon mitään. Sillä yhtä pysäkkiä käytetään yhtä paljon, kulki siitä ohi vain yksi linja 2 minuutin välein tai 10 linjaa, joilla kullakin vuoroväli on 20 minuuttia. Sama koskee yhteenlaskettua linjojen pituutta. Raitotie ei siitä laajene, että aiemmin yhtenä linjana ajettu linja jaetaan säästösyistä kahdeksi, joista toinen alkaa ajaa lyhyempää reittiä. Linjaston pituus kasvoi vaikka toimintaa supistettiin.

Antero

----------


## Compact

Tulevasta huhtikuusta alkaen Helsingin raitiotien rataverkon pituus on 50 km ja raidepituus 112 km.

Suomen rautateiden rataverkon pituus on 5905 km ja raidepituus 8830 km. (RHK:n omistamat osuudet)

Esimerkki: junalla Helsinki-Pasila on 3 km rataverkkoa ja 33 km raidepituutta.

Helsingin metron rataverkon pituus on 21 km ja raidepituus lienee yli 50 km. Kunnossapitoon kuuluu myös entisen Oulunkylän-Herttoniemen Rautatien jäljellejäänyt osuus.

----------


## tlajunen

> Esimerkki: junalla Helsinki-Pasila on 3 km rataverkkoa ja 33 km raidepituutta.


Takerrun olennaisuuksiin:

Koska ilmeisesti ratapihojen kaikkia raiteita tuohon ei ole mukaan laskettu, tulkitsen, että olet laskenut 3 km matkan 11 kertaa. Helsingin ja Pasilan henkilöasemien välillä kulkee kuitenkin "vain" 10 raidetta.

Virallisestihan koko alue on samaa liikennepaikkaa, joten kyseessä ei edes ole varsinainen (liikennepaikkojen välinen) rataosuus, joiden raidemäärä tilastoidaan erikseen.

----------


## Compact

> Takerrun olennaisuuksiin:


Laskin tuohon karkeaan laskelmaan mukaan yhdenneksitoista raiteeksi osuudella osan matkaa olevan tavaraliikenneraiteen. Tarkoitukseni oli vain yksinkertaisella tavalla kuvata rataverkon ja raiteen pituuseroasia, koska niitä lukuja näytetään sotkettavan keskenään yhtenään. Ja verrataan siis eri kaupunkien kokoa eri määreillä.

Helsingin ja Pasilan tarkat metrilukemat saa RHK:n tilastoista, tuo kolme kilometriä on henkilöliikenteen tariffikilometri. Valitan aiheutettua hämminkiä!

----------


## JE

> Reittipituudella mitaten yli 200 km verkostoihin pääsevät Ylä-Sleesian ohella ainakin Melbourne, Budapest, Milano ja Wien (jos mukaan lasketaan pikaraitiotie/kevytmetro U6). Samoin Ruhrin verkosto, jos kaupunkien radat lasketaan yhteen, ja Kölnin-Bonnin verkosto, jos ainakin aiemmin muodollisesti rautatieksi luetut osuudet lasketaan mukaan.
> 
> - -
> 
> Edit: suurin raitiotien reittipituus (pois lukien raitiovaunuin liikennöidyt rautatien osuudet) lienee Melbournessa, jonka järjestelmän reittipituus on noin 245 km. Erinäisten lähteiden mukaan reittipituus olisi Ylä-Sleesian verkolle samainen 245 km, mutta äskettäiset lakkautukset lienevät vähentäneet sitä.


Tarkennuksena vielä, että reittipituudella tarkoitin näissä kommenteissani verkon pituutta (ja raidepituudella kaikkien raiteiden yhteenlaskettua pituutta, joka on huomattavasti suurempi)

----------


## hmikko

Wikipediassa on annettu Toronton raitiotieverkon pituudeksi 305 km, mutta sen täytynee olla virhe. Joku tätä epäilikin sivun keskusteluosastolla. Sivun mukaan tomintakuntoisia vaunuja on 186 kpl (näistä nivelvaunuja 52 kpl, kaikki hankittu 1977-88) ja nousujen määrä vuodessa samaa luokkaa kuin Helsingissä. Tätä taustaa vasten on hieman vaikea uskoa, että reittipituus olisi kuusinkertainen Helsinkiin verrattuna.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toronto_streetcar_system

----------


## Kaid

Samaisessa artikkelissa on myös lista Toronton raitiotielinjoista jossa on ilmoitettu linjojen pituudet (näillekään ei tosin ole annettu lähdettä). Laskimella kaikkien linjojen yhteenlasketuksi pituudeksi tuli 116 km, mistä ei ainakaan minun nähdäkseni saa mitenkään 305 km koko järjestelmän pituudeksi.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Samaisessa artikkelissa on myös lista Toronton raitiotielinjoista jossa on ilmoitettu linjojen pituudet (näillekään ei tosin ole annettu lähdettä). Laskimella kaikkien linjojen yhteenlasketuksi pituudeksi tuli 116 km, mistä ei ainakaan minun nähdäkseni saa mitenkään 305 km koko järjestelmän pituudeksi.


Lähde löytyy täältä: http://www3.ttc.ca/About_the_TTC/Ope...stics/2008.jsp

Alaviitteeksi on merkitty: "Includes round trip length of routes and their branches along shared roadways." Eli ainakin se on linjojen pituus edestakaisin. Lisäksi lähde on myös todennäköisesti luotettava. Virhe täytyy siis olla linjaluettelossa. Sitä en tiedä, mikä se virhe on. Yksikkömuunnosvirhe se voisi olla, koska 116 mailia olisi 187 km ja se kerrottuna kahdella 373 km. Siitä voisi hyvinkin 68 km olla yhteisiä raideosuuksia.

Saman sivuston mukaan myös vaunuja liikenteessä on yhteensä 248, joista 52 nivelvaunuja ja loput lyhyitä CLRV-vaunuja.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 12:57 ----------

Kuvaava on muuten tuo kuvakollaasi, joka löytyy sivustolta vähän alempaa:



Sopisi HKL:nkin joskus käyttävän tällaisia, niin ehkä ainakin joidenkin ihmisten kaaliin menisi, miksi raitiovaunukaistat ovat ihan hyvä idea sittenkin.

----------


## hylje

> Kuvaava on muuten tuo kuvakollaasi, joka löytyy sivustolta vähän alempaa:
> 
> 
> 
> Sopisi HKL:nkin joskus käyttävän tällaisia, niin ehkä ainakin joidenkin ihmisten kaaliin menisi, miksi raitiovaunukaistat ovat ihan hyvä idea sittenkin.


Tuostahan näkee ihan selvästi, että ratikat aiheuttavat liikenteen tukkiutumisen, ja ne pitää korvata busseilla. Mielummin autoilla.

----------


## hmikko

> Saman sivuston mukaan myös vaunuja liikenteessä on yhteensä 248, joista 52 nivelvaunuja ja loput lyhyitä CLRV-vaunuja.


Wikipediassa oli oma kappaleensa tämän hetken kalustopulasta, mikä johtuu siitä, että noista 248:sta yli 60 vaunua makaa varikolla odottamassa päätöstä kunnostuksesta tai uusien hankkimisesta. Ilmeisesti osa raitiolinjoista on tietöiden takia korvattu busseilla, minkä takia vajaalla vaunukalustolla pärjätään nyt, mutta ei urakoiden valmistuttua. Vaunujen valmistaja on sittemmin päätynyt osaksi Bombardieria, joka tietysti on tarjoilemassa Flexitya uudeksi vaunuksi.

Tuo 305 km pisti silmään, mutta joka tapauksessa Toronton systeemi ei kuulu maailman suurien joukkoon. Se näyttäis olevan itsea asiassa aika lähellä Helsingin kokoluokkaa: nousuja vuonna 2006 52 miljoonaa ja toimintakuntoisia vaunuja jonkun verran Helsinkiä enemmän, mutta pienempikokoisia. Raitiotieverkko lienee jonkun verran isompi, jos näistä luvuista voipi jotain arvailla.

----------


## Albert

> Wikipediassa oli oma kappaleensa tämän hetken kalustopulasta, mikä johtuu siitä, että noista 248:sta yli 60 vaunua makaa varikolla odottamassa päätöstä kunnostuksesta tai uusien hankkimisesta.


TTC tilasi 30.6. Bombardierilta 204 täysmatalaa Flexity-tyyppiin kuuluvaa vaunua (2012-2018).
Optio on jotain 400 kpl, sillä suunnitelmissa on laajentaa verkkoa 120 kilometrillä kaksiraiteista rataa.

----------


## hmikko

> TTC tilasi 30.6. Bombardierilta 204 täysmatalaa Flexity-tyyppiin kuuluvaa vaunua (2012-2018).
> Optio on jotain 400 kpl, sillä suunnitelmissa on laajentaa verkkoa 120 kilometrillä kaksiraiteista rataa.


No hep, tuolla määrällä saisi jo sijoituksen listalla. Helsinki jää aika kauas taakse, vaikka tehtäisiin Jokerit ja muut, tosin onhan kaupunkikin pienempi.

----------


## JE

Wienin liikennelaitos on harrastanut tutkivaa journalismia ja selvittänyt maailman suurimmat raitiotieverkot:

http://www.vipress.at/index.php?id=7...ash=e9db84eef9

Eli listaksi tulee:

Melbourne, 245 km
Pietari, 240 km
Berliini, 190 km
Moskova, 181 km
Wien, 172 km

Jo aivan suoralta kädeltä voi sanoa, että jälleen kerran on julkaistu lista, jota ei voi pitää yksiselitteisenä. Listan luvuista voidaan kuitenkin päätellä, että Melbournen raitiotieverkosto on joka tapauksessa suurin yhtenäinen raitiotieverkko maailmassa. Pietarin 240 km saattaa olla hiukan vanhentunut tieto, mutta yli 200 kilometrin siellä todennäköisesti joka tapauksessa ollaan, eli ei vaikuta sijoitukseen.

Koska Karlsruhe puuttuu listasta, voidaan päätellä, että vain raitiotieradaksi luokiteltavissa olevat osuudet on laskettu mukaan kokonaismääriin. Karlsruhen verkoston hyödyntämän rautatieverkon ohella "diskatuiksi" ovat joutuneet myös valtakunnan rataverkon standardista poikkeavat kaupunkiliikenneradat, mikäli nämä eivät ole tieliikennekelpoisella kalustolla liikennöityjä yksiselitteisesti raitioteiksi luokiteltavia ratoja. Tämä selittää, että Budapest HEV-ratoineen ei ole viiden kärjessä, samoin kuin myös Wienin itsensä alhaisen sijoituksen, koska mikäli Wiener Lokalbahn eli Badeniin ulottuva esikaupunkilinja laskettaisiin koko pituudeltaan raitiotieksi, olisi Wienin luku yli 200 km. Rautatieksi muodollisesti luokitellut, mutta yksinomaan tieliikennekelpoisin raitiovaunuin liikennöidyt osuudet ovat Wienin ohella rokottaneet epäilemättä myös ainakin Kölnin sijoitusta.

Lisäksi useamman kaupungin alueelle ulottuvat verkostot on ilmeisestikin laskettu useammaksi järjestelmäksi silloinkin, kun koko alueella on yksi ainoa liikennöijä, yhtenäinen lippujärjestelmä ja vieläpä yhtenäiset standardit kaluston osalta. Mitään muuta selitystä on nimittäin vaikea keksiä Katowicen seudun tai Milanon puuttumiselle listasta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Eli listaksi tulee:
> 
> Melbourne, 245 km
> Pietari, 240 km
> Berliini, 190 km
> Moskova, 181 km
> Wien, 172 km


Onko Berliiniin tässä tapauksessa otettu mukaan vain kaupungin yhtenäinen ratikkaverkko vai kuuluuko siihen myös kanta-Berliinin ulkopuolella olevat irralliset pätkät?

Muuten olen sitä mieltä että oikea laskentatapa pitää lähteä siitä että raitioteiksi kelpaavat nimenomaan vain katukelpoisiksi raitiotieksi eikä paikallisjunaradoiksi tai metroiksi laskettavia ratoja. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Muuten olen sitä mieltä että oikea laskentatapa pitää lähteä siitä että raitioteiksi kelpaavat nimenomaan vain katukelpoisiksi raitiotieksi eikä paikallisjunaradoiksi tai metroiksi laskettavia ratoja.


Oikein! Pitää tehdä ero raitiotieradan ja raitioliikenteen välillä.

Raitiovaunu on joustava liikenneväline, joka voi kulkea minkälaisilla radoilla hyvänsä. Ja siinä raitiovaunu on ainutlaatuinen, koska se on ainoa katuympäristöön rajoituksetta soveltuva raidekulkuväline. Raitioliikenne on raitiovaunuin hoidettua liikennettä.

Raitiotie on rautatie, joka on rakennettu katuympäristöön noudattaen katuverkon geometriaa. Kuten kaarteita suorakulmaisissa katuristeyksissä. Raitiotieradalla voivat liikennöidä raitiovaunut tai sellainen rautatiekalusto, joka on esim. niin lyhyttä, että se kulkee 1525 metrin kaarresäteissä ja 8 %:iin yltävissä nousuissa.

Ja siltähän näyttää, että Wienin tekemässä tilastossa on laskettu suunnilleen edellä olevan raitiotieradan määritelmän mukainen rataverkon laajuus. Mahtaako Wienin U6 sitten olla laskettu Wienin raitioverkon pituuteen? Minusta se ei siihen kuulu, koska rata on katuverkosta eristetty, vaikka kalustona onkin raitiovaunuja.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ja siltähän näyttää, että Wienin tekemässä tilastossa on laskettu suunnilleen edellä olevan raitiotieradan määritelmän mukainen rataverkon laajuus. Mahtaako Wienin U6 sitten olla laskettu Wienin raitioverkon pituuteen? Minusta se ei siihen kuulu, koska rata on katuverkosta eristetty, vaikka kalustona onkin raitiovaunuja.


U6 eli Wienin keisarillisen ajan Stadtbahn ei mielestäni pitäisi olla mukana koska se on rakennettu koko matkaltaan rautiatiestandardien mukaiseksi höyryvetureila ajettvaksi paikallisradaksi joka on myöhemmin konvertoitu pikaraitiotieksi/esimetroksi, ja koska koko linja kulkee kokonaan muusta raitiotieverkosta erillään. 

Myös Bonn-Köln-Ruhr alueiden ja Frankfurtin ym Stadbahnit tai ainakin niiden pelkästään korkealattiakalustolla ajattavat osat pitäisi laskea metroiksi eikä raitioteiksi.

Raitioteiksi voidaan sensijaan laskea verkostot joissa on lyhyehköjä korkeintaan pari peräkkäistä asemaa käsittävää raitiotietunnelia jollaisia Wienin tavallisessakin raitiotievertkossa on tai Linzissä tai Strasbourgissa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## JE

U6 ei ole mukana Wienin verkoston pituudessa. Linja ei ole tekemisissä katuliikenteen kanssa (eli ei raitiotie), linjalla ei ole edes tasoristeyksiä, ja lisäksi esteettömyysvaatimukset toteutuvat täydellisesti. Juridisista syistä kalustolla on ilmeisesti vieläpä käyttökielto katuliikenteessä, vaikka ne sinne sopisivat (yksi U6:n vaunu on takavuosina myös ollut kokeeksi Djurgårdslinjenillä Tukholmassa lainassa), joten senkään vuoksi raitiotiestä on turha puhua, vaikka vaunut vielä ratikoiksi voisikin määritellä.

Berliinin luvussa on mukana BVG:n liikennöimä raitiotie. Schöneichen ja Woltersdorfin radat puuttuvat. Myös Strausberg puuttuu - mainittu linja lienee juridisesti rautatie, vaikka kaupallisen liikenteen liikkuva kalusto koostuukin yksinomaan raitiovaunuista.

Ainoastaan näillä oletuksilla saadaan Wienin ja Berliinin luvut samaan suuruusluokkaan missä ne ovat olleet viime vuosina. Kummassakaan ei ole suuren suuria muutoksia viime vuosina tehty, Berliinissä on tosin toteutettu muutama laajennus ja Wienissä taas on kaksi linjaa lakkautettu.

Anteron ja Rainerin kanssa olen ehdottoman samaa mieltä määritelmistä. Kaupunkiraideliikennettä voi olla monenmuotoista, mutta määritelmien on oltava selkeitä.

Korkeille laitureille sovitettu liikenne ei minustakaan ole raitioliikennettä edes siinä mielessä kuin useimmat pikaraitiotiet ovat. Mutta minusta ne tulisi silti määritellä ennemmin metromaisiksi raitioteiksi kuin metroiksi sellaisissa tapauksissa, joissa liikennöidään muun liikenteen seassa siinä määrin, että se vaikuttaa liikennöintiin edes marginaalisesti, eli siten että kaluston on oltava varustettu tieliikennekelpoiseksi ja/tai verkosto hyödyntää tieverkkoa. Puomein varustettu tasoristeys ei minusta vielä tee katuliikennekelvottomalla kalustolla liikennöidystä korkeille laitureille sovitetusta järjestelmästä metron sijasta raitiotietä: tasoristeykset ovat metrojärjestelmillä kiistatta erittäin harvinaisia, mutta niitä silti muutamassa kaupungissa on. Tätä määritelmää hämmentää kuitenkin se, että useat kokonaan tai lähes kokonaan eristetyt järjestelmät ympäri maailmaa silti käyttävät saksalaisten Stadtbahn-standardien mukaista kalustoa. Tähän kategoriaan lukeutuu muutama metrosysteemi Turkissa, samaten Genovan metro, jonka kalusto tosin on italialaista.

----------


## Compact

> Eli listaksi tulee:
> 
> Melbourne, 245 km
> Pietari, 240 km
> Berliini, 190 km
> Moskova, 181 km
> Wien, 172 km
> 
> Jo aivan suoralta kädeltä voi sanoa, että jälleen kerran on julkaistu lista, jota ei voi pitää yksiselitteisenä.


Mitenkä käsitellään kunnanrajojen ylittävät linjat? (No tiedänhän minä kyllä.)

Nuo yllämainitut kilometrit ovat firmakohtaisia arvoja. Jos raitiotiefirma liikennöi useiden kaupunkien alueella, summa pannaan pelkästään pääkonttorikaupungin nimiin. 

Aivan kuten tullaan tekemään Espoossa sitten kun metrorata on valmis. Espoosta ei nimittäin tule tällaisiin tilastoihin uutta "metrokaupunkia", vaan kilometrit lasketaan Helsingin hyväksi.

Samasta syystä saksalaisten kolmoiskaupunkien (Ludwigshafen+Mannheim+Heidelberg) yhteiskäyttökelpoinen raitiotieverkosto, jota on nykyään jo ymmärtääkseni yli 200 km, ei esiinny ko. listalla. Operaattoreita on useita ja siis pääkonttoreita, eli firmatilastoon ei siitä syystä kerry niin paljoa ratapituutta. Kokonaisuutena mentäisiin edellämainittuun listaan mitalisijalle. Ja huomattavaa on vielä, että kyseessä on yhden metrin raideleys.

Tähän firmatilastoon liittyen vielä: Se selittää kaikenlaiset Karlsruhet pois. Samoin esim. sen, että Stuttgartissa ei ole johdinautolinjaa metriäkään, vaikka siellä laitakaupungilla sellainen oikeasti liikkuukin. Trollifirman pääkonttori on nimittäin Esslingenissä.

----------


## JE

> Samasta syystä saksalaisten kolmoiskaupunkien (Ludwigshafen+Mannheim+Heidelberg) yhteiskäyttökelpoinen raitiotieverkosto, jota on nykyään jo ymmärtääkseni yli 200 km, ei esiinny ko. listalla. Operaattoreita on useita ja siis pääkonttoreita, eli firmatilastoon ei siitä syystä kerry niin paljoa ratapituutta. Kokonaisuutena mentäisiin edellämainittuun listaan mitalisijalle. Ja huomattavaa on vielä, että kyseessä on yhden metrin raideleys.
> 
> Tähän firmatilastoon liittyen vielä: Se selittää kaikenlaiset Karlsruhet pois. Samoin esim. sen, että Stuttgartissa ei ole johdinautolinjaa metriäkään, vaikka siellä laitakaupungilla sellainen oikeasti liikkuukin. Trollifirman pääkonttori on nimittäin Esslingenissä.


Kyllä. Firmakohtaisesti näitä epäilemättä on laskettu. Toisaalta, Ludwigshafenin-Mannheimin-Heidelbergin verkolla on nykyisin enää yksi firma, kun kaikki viisi aiempaa (VBL, RHB, MVV, OEG ja HSB) on korvattu RNV:llä (Rhein-Neckar-Verkehr). Mutta tämä suurverkko putoaa listasta jo siksi, koska entiset RHB:n ja OEG:n radat suurelta osin ovat juridisesti rautateitä. Sama koskee Kölniä, se olisi listalla varmuudella vaikka Bonnia ei laskisi mukaan, mutta erinäisten esikaupunkilinjojen luokittelu rautatieksi pudottaa "raitiotieverkon" kokonaispituuden 190 km kieppeiltä kymmeniä kilometrejä pienemmäksi.

----------


## Compact

> Kyllä. Firmakohtaisesti näitä epäilemättä on laskettu. Toisaalta, Ludwigshafenin-Mannheimin-Heidelbergin verkolla on nykyisin enää yksi firma, kun kaikki viisi aiempaa (VBL, RHB, MVV, OEG ja HSB) on korvattu RNV:llä (Rhein-Neckar-Verkehr). Mutta tämä suurverkko putoaa listasta jo siksi, koska entiset RHB:n ja OEG:n radat suurelta osin ovat juridisesti rautateitä.


Se on harmillista. Jos otetaan esille vaikka naapurimme Pietari, joka on tosi suuri raitiotiekaupunki, on sielläkin huomattavan paljon rautatiemäisiä esikaupunkilinjoja, jotka rataosat eivät ole mitenkään edes maasto-Nivalla samanaikaisesti ajettavassa kunnossa. On siis olemassa tietynlaista "rautatiemäisyyttä", vaikka kaikki pannaankin Pietarissa raitiotien kokonaispituuteen. 

Aivan hyvin voitaisiin vastaavasti RNV:n - ja vastaavat pelkästään raitiovaunuilla liikennöitävät pölkkyrataosuudet laskea raitioteiksi. Nyt osa raitiotiejärjestelmistä on tilastohämäryydellisesti pienennytty jonkin hallintoviranomaisen nimissä. Venäjällä ei ole taakkana tuollaisia saksalaisia "asetuksia" rajoittamassa raitiotien nimitystä vain sen takia, että joku osuus on sata vuotta sitten ollut höyryveturivetoinen puskarata. Eikä Saksassa olla sitten asiaa korjattu, vaikka radat on sähköistetty jo maailmansotien välillä ratikoiden ajettaviksi. 

Kun radalla liikennöidään pelkästään "raitiovaunuilla", on se minusta "raitiotie", oli sitten infrastruktuuri toteutettu mitenkä vain. Oli perustuksissa sitten soraa tai sepeliä, oli pölkyt puuta tai betonia jne. Tai urakiskoa mukulakivillä.

Osaisikohan JE tehdä meille "korjatun" listan? Siis yhtenäisistä raitiotieverkostoista, jotka eivät teennäisesti kutistu siihen, että nykyratikalla ajellaan jollain muinaisella rautatiepohjalla. Ongelmamaa taitaa olla Saksa, jossa pelataan tuollaisilla hallinnollisilla jekuilla. Mainitulla RNV:llä ei ole mitään muuta kalustoa kuin Strassenbahnwageneita.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kun radalla liikennöidään pelkästään "raitiovaunuilla", on se minusta "raitiotie", oli sitten infrastruktuuri toteutettu mitenkä vain. Oli perustuksissa sitten soraa tai sepeliä, oli pölkyt puuta tai betonia jne. Tai urakiskoa mukulakivillä.


Minusta tämä on hyvin määritelty, kun halutaan mitata raitioliikenteen laajuutta. Vaikka teknisesti raitiotierata on nimenomaan kadulle rakennettu rata ja erillisellä ratapenkalla rata on aivan sama, onko se tehty raitiovaunuille vai muulle rautatiekalustolle, erillisen penkan rata on selkeästi osa raitioliikenneverkkoa, jos siinä ei ajeta muilla kuin raitiovaunuilla. Edelleen, ei esim. Dresdenin raitioverkko supistu siitä, että siellä on säännöllistä rahtiliikennettä.

Mutta rajanveto on tietenkin hankalaa. Kuten tuo RNV:n esimerkki osoittaa. Jos nimittäin oltaisiin johdonmukaisia, niin monen suurkaupungin nykyiset raitioverkot ovat yhtä vähän yksi järjestelmä kuin RNV:kin. Sillä useissa tapauksissa aikojen alussa on ollut useita erillisiä raitioliikenteen yhtiöitä, jotka sitten jossain vaiheessa ovat yhdistyneet. Onko RNV jätettävä laskematta yhdeksi järjestelmäksi vain siksi, että sen yhdistymisestä ei ole kulunut tarpeeksi kauan? Ja milloin on kulunut tarpeeksi kauan, että järjestelmä on yksi?

Sitten voi tietenkin pohtia, mitä merkitsee sellainen järjestely kuin YTV/HSL on. Eikö aiemmin ollut niin, että HKL oli yksi tietyn laajuinen bussijärjestelmä, Espoossa Espoon auto toinen, Liikenne Oy ehkä kolmas, Vantaan liikenne neljäs jne. Nyt entisten järjestelmien jälkeläiset ajavat missä vain, mistä voittavat linjoja. Onko HSL yksi joukkoliikennejärjestelmä? Jos on, eikö silloin myös Ruhrin alueen Verkehrsverbund RheinRuhr VRR ole yksi järjestelmä, ja sen samoilla lipuilla toimiva eri kaupunkien raitioliikennejärjestelmä ole myös yhtä?

Antero

----------


## Albert

Eiköhän tämä kerro kaiken RNV:stä:
_Metri-mittari raitiovaunut toimivat Mannheim, Mannheim ja Heidelberg on Rhein-Neckar-Verkehr GmbH (rnv), kokonaan omistama yhtiö kolme kaupunkia mainitun ja pari kuntaa Pfalzissa. Rnv johtuu sulautumisen 1. lokakuuta 2009 välillä alueen viiden entisen kunnan kuljetusliikkeitä. [4] kaukoliikenteessä raitiovaunut liikennöi rnv on kolmion reitillä Mannheim, Heidelberg ja Weinheim, ja yhtiö toimii myös kaukoliikenteen raitiovaunut välillä Bad Dürkheim._
Eli siis kaukoliikenteen raitiovaunut, hei. Ei mitään junia. Kyllä se on yksi verkko!

----------


## JE

En tiedä mitä käännöskone on touhuillut, mutta ennemmin puhuisin seutuliikenteen raitiovaunuista, eivät ne kaupungit niin kaukana toisistaan ole. RNV:n kaikki kalusto on aivan yksiselitteisesti raitiovaunuja, eli katuliikennekelpoisia raidekulkuneuvoja, ihan jo lakien ja asetustenkin mukaan. Suuri osa radasta on silti juridisesti rautatietä, eikä BOStrabin mukaista raitiotietä.

Mutta olen samaa mieltä, ainoastaan tieliikennekelpoisella kalustolla liikennöitävää rataa on syynä pitää raitiotienä kokonaisuudessaan silloinkin, kun osa verkosta ei sitä juridisesti olisi. Koskee myös Anteron mainitsemaa Dresdeniä. Dresdenin rahtiratikka on sekin tieliikenteeseen täysin sovitettu kulkuneuvo, ja sellaisena raitiovaunu ennemmin kuin juna vaikka ei matkustajia kuljetakaan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Eiköhän tämä kerro kaiken RNV:stä:
> _Metri-mittari raitiovaunut toimivat Mannheim, Mannheim ja Heidelberg on Rhein-Neckar-Verkehr GmbH (rnv), kokonaan omistama yhtiö kolme kaupunkia mainitun ja pari kuntaa Pfalzissa. Rnv johtuu sulautumisen 1. lokakuuta 2009 välillä alueen viiden entisen kunnan kuljetusliikkeitä. [4] kaukoliikenteessä raitiovaunut liikennöi rnv on kolmion reitillä Mannheim, Heidelberg ja Weinheim, ja yhtiö toimii myös kaukoliikenteen raitiovaunut välillä Bad Dürkheim._
> Eli siis kaukoliikenteen raitiovaunut, hei. Ei mitään junia. Kyllä se on yksi verkko!


Kyllä tämä verkko pitää huomioida vertailussa mutta osaatko sanoa mikä on sen kokonaispisuus? Nouseeko se 5 kärkeen?

t. Rainer

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

RNV:n raitioverkon pituus on Wikipedian mukaan 301,8 tai 306,9 km.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhein-Neckar-Verkehr

Vaikutelmani mukaan tämän pitäisi olla oikeaa suuruusluokkaa.

Kyseessä pitäisi siis olla yksi maailman suurimmista raitiotieverkoista.

----------


## Max

> RNV:n raitioverkon pituus on Wikipedian mukaan 301,8 tai 306,9 km.
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhein-Neckar-Verkehr


Tuo taitaa kuitenkin olla linjojen yhteenlaskettu pituus?

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Hyvä kysymys. Yhdessä kohdassa lukee "streckennetz" ja toisessa "liniennetz". Päällekkäisyyttä on tietysti keskeisillä alueilla paljon. 

Tälläisen linkin löysin, jonka mukaan "streckennetz" olisi 199,2 km. Osaverkkojen lukujen suuruusluokan perusteella tämä tuntuisi noin oikealta raitiotieverkon pituudelta.

http://www.rnv-online.de/cms/Linke_N...en/Zahlen.html

----------


## Compact

> Hyvä kysymys. Yhdessä kohdassa lukee "streckennetz" ja toisessa "liniennetz". Päällekkäisyyttä on tietysti keskeisillä alueilla paljon. 
> 
> Tälläisen linkin löysin, jonka mukaan "streckennetz" olisi 199,2 km. Osaverkkojen lukujen suuruusluokan perusteella tämä tuntuisi noin oikealta raitiotieverkon pituudelta.


Raitio-lehdessä oli pieni artikkeli seudun raitioteistä, silloin kun Ludde tuli Suomeen. Verkoston kokonaispituus oli silloin vajaa 200 km. Siis siten laskettuna kuten verkosto pitääkin laskea, eli kaksoisraiteet eivät tuplaa summaa. [Vrt. Suomen rautateillä Hki-Pasila on noin 3 km eikä reilusti yli 30 kilometriä.]

Liekö sen artikkelin jälkeen rakennettu jo jotain lisääkin? Varmasti, ehkä varmimmin Heidelbergissä.

----------


## JE

> RNV:n raitioverkon pituus on Wikipedian mukaan 301,8 tai 306,9 km.
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhein-Neckar-Verkehr
> 
> Vaikutelmani mukaan tämän pitäisi olla oikeaa suuruusluokkaa.
> 
> Kyseessä pitäisi siis olla yksi maailman suurimmista raitiotieverkoista.


Wikipedia osoittaa kyllä metsään. Oikea pituus oli ennen Ludwigshafenissa tehtyjä lakkautuksia 188,3 kilometriä, yli 300 kilometrin päästään kun lasketaan jokaisen linjan pituus yhteen, jolloin huomattava osa verkosta tulee listattua useampaan kertaan. Mutta verkosto on siis joka tapauksessa Berliiniä ja Wieniä suurempi.

Edit: tuo 199,2 kilometriä on helppo uskoa nykyiseksi pituudeksi, koska Ludwigshafenissa tehdyt supistukset saattavat hyvinkin enemmän kuin kompensoitua Heidelbergissä toteutetuilla laajennuksilla, jotka niinikään tuosta 188 km lukemasta puuttuivat.

Edit 2: nyt huomasin tuon mainitun 199,2 km verkon viittaavan tilivuoteen 2008-2009. Silloinhan liikennöitiin vielä Ludwigshafenissa linjaa 12, joten kenties sen osuudet sisältyvät vielä tuohon lukuun. Mutta joka tapauksessa verkostoa on enemmän kuin 188 km, koska Heidelbergin laajennukset tosiaan puuttuivat aiemmin tiedossani olleesta luvusta, ja Ludwigshafenin sulkemisista ei tule kymmentä kilometriä täyteen.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:24 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:51 ----------




> Wienin liikennelaitos on harrastanut tutkivaa journalismia ja selvittänyt maailman suurimmat raitiotieverkot:
> 
> http://www.vipress.at/index.php?id=7...ash=e9db84eef9
> 
> Eli listaksi tulee:
> 
> Melbourne, 245 km
> Pietari, 240 km
> Berliini, 190 km
> ...


Nyt olen hahmotellut "korjattua" listaa, seuraavin periaattein:

1. Järjestelmät, jotka on kokonaisuudessaan luokiteltavissa rautateiksi, puuttuvat, vaikka rataa olisikin kadulla (Seuraus: esimerkiksi Rhätische Bahn puuttuu tämän rajauksen vuoksi listasta)
2. Järjestelmät, joiden verkostosta osa on luokiteltu rautatieksi, ovat mukana koko pituudeltaan, mikäli liikkuvana kalustona kuitenkin käytetään vain tieliikennekelpoista raitiovaunukalustoa (jollaiseksi lasketaan myös tavaraliikenteen kalusto, kun se täyttää tieliikennelainsäädännön vaatimukset, kuten esim. Dresdenin tavararatikan tapauksessa) (tämä rajaus tuo listaan mukaan Kölnin ja Mannheimin seudut)
3. Kaupunkiliikenteen järjestelmät, jotka ovat kaluston ja laitureiden puolesta esteettömiä ja jotka eivät kohtaa tieliikennettä lainkaan tai kohtaavat sitä ainoastaan puomillisissa tasoristeyksissä, puuttuvat, vaikka kalusto olisikin ennemmin raitiovaunuja kuin raskasmetroja vastaavaa (tämä kohta ei vaikuta kärjen järjestykseen)
4. Yhden operaattorin kaikki radat on laskettu yhdeksi järjestelmäksi, niin kauan kuin lippujärjestelmä on yhtenäinen ja ollaan samalla kaupunkiseudulla, ja järjestelmä on teknisesti yhtenäinen. Naapurikaupunkien teknisesti yhteydessä olevia verkkoja ei toisaalta lasketa yhdeksi, ellei operaattori ole sama (Seuraus: Mannheimin seudun radat on laskettu yhdeksi verkoksi, mutta toisaalta vaatimus yhdestä operaattorista pudottaa Kölnin sijoitusta, koska Bonnin ratoja ei ole laskettu mukaan. Ruhrin seudun verkosto, joka on maailman suurin fyysisesti toisiinsa yhteydessä oleva raitioteiden kokonaisuus, putoaa listasta sekä toisistaan poikkeavien teknisten standardien että useiden operaattoreiden vuoksi. Schöneiche ja Woltersdorf ovat ulkona Berliinin luvusta vastaavista syistä, kyse on naapurikaupunkien verkostoista vaikka niiden toiset päätepysäkit ovatkin Berliinin kaupungin rajojen sisällä.)
5. Järjestelmät joiden verkostosta osa on luokiteltu rautatieksi, ovat mukana vain raitiotieksi luokitellulta pituudeltaan, mikäli rautatieksi luokitellulla osalla verkostoa on myös liikennettä tieliikennekelvottomalla, varsinaisella rautatiekalustolla (Seuraus: Karlsruhe puuttuu listasta, samoin tämän perusteella Wienin sijoitus on mikä on, koska Badenin radalla on raitioliikenteen ohella rautatiekalustolla hoidettua tavaraliikennettä.)

Koska listan rakentelu on vaatinut näinkin paljon sääntöjä, on selvää ettei allaolevaa listaa voi sitäkään pitää mitenkään yksiselitteisenä. Mutta tarjoaa kuitenkin taas yhden tulkinnan.

Näillä opeilla ranking-listaukseksi saadaan jotain seuraavankaltaista:

1. Melbourne, Australia, 245 km
2. Pietari, Venäjä, 228 km
3. Katowice ja ympäristö, Puola, 201 km
4. Köln, Saksa, 195 km
5 (jaettu) Ludwigshafen-Mannheim-Heidelberg, Saksa, n. 190 km
5 (jaettu) Berliini, Saksa, n. 190 km (Mannheimin seudun järjestelmä lienee suurempi, mutta varmuutta on netistä löytyvien tietojen perusteella mahdotonta saada)
? Milano


Ennen Moskovaa ja Wieniä listalle tulee vielä Milano, jossa katuraitiotietä on noin 160 kilometriä ja päälle tulee kaksi pitkähköä esikaupunkilinjaa. Milano ja Katowice puuttuivat Wiener Linienin laatimasta listasta todennäköisesti kuntarajoja ylittävien linjojen vuoksi.

Editit: Yllä olevaa listaa olen sen laadinnan jälkeen muokannut lisäämällä Katowicen tiedot Maxin viestin perusteella, sekä tarkistamalla Pietarin tiedot venäläisistä lähteistä.

----------


## Max

Katowicen ympäristön verkkopituudeksi mainitaan tässä artikkelissa uusimpien lakkautusten jälkeen 200,6 km, mistä 89,2 km on yksiraiteisia osuuksia. Tämä siis ei ole linjojen yhteenlaskettu pituus.

Puolan muista kaupungeista mainittakoon Varsovan 121 km, Krakovan 86,5 km, Wroclawin 84 km, Poznanin 157,7 km (yhdensuuntaista rataa varikot mukana, olisiko linjarataa siis n. 75 km) Gdanskin 52,2 km, Szczecinin 50 km, Bydgoszczin 29 km, Torunin 22 km, Elblagin 16 km, Czestochowan 10 km, Grudziadzin 9 km. Lodzista ja Gorzowista en löytänyt vertailukelpoista lukua. Näistä Lodzin verkko on ehkä Varsovaakin pidempi, siellä on mm. yksi yksittäinen 37 km pitkä linja. Puolassa ei siis Katowicen ympäristön lisäksi ole muita tarjokkaita maailman suurimpien verkostojen listalle.

----------


## JE

Vaikuttaa uskottavalta, ennen lakkautuksia muistan nähneeni luvun joka oli jossain 230 km kieppeillä. Lista on päivitetty nyt tältä osin, Milanon edes suunnilleen tarkka luku olisi vielä hyvä löytää jostain.

----------


## Max

Milanon kaupunkiverkon pituudeksi annetaan täällä n. 160 km, mutta ilmeisesti nuo naapurikaupunkeihin ulottuvat varsin pitkät linjat eivät ole luvussa mukana.

----------


## JE

Minun käsittääkseni eivät tosiaan ole. Tai siis etelän esikaupunkilinja on, mutta poikkeavalla kalustolla ajetut pohjoisen esikaupunkilinjat 178 ja 179 eivät. Tuon 160 kilometrin lukeman, jonka olin aiempaan viestiin laittanut, olin löytänyt tuosta samaisesta wikipedia-artikkelista.

----------


## hmikko

Pistän aihetta sivuten tämän linkin vanhaan ketjuun: $9-11b Melbourne Metro Swanston Street project to go ahead (theage.com.au)

Melbournessa siis suunnitellaan kaiva-ja-kata -mallista metrotunnelia keskustan Swanston Streetin alle. Katu on jutun mukaan maailman vilkkain raitiotieväylä, ja raitiovaunut pitäisi siirtää tunnelityömaan ajaksi poikkeusreitille. Vastustajat ovat verranneet työmaan estevaikutusta Berliiniin muuriin, joka halkaisisi Melbournen kaupallisen keskustan kahtia. Syvälle ei ilmeisesti haluta rakentaa, koska maan alla on jo rautatietunneli, joka pitäisi alittaa todella syvältä.

----------


## late-

> Melbournessa siis suunnitellaan kaiva-ja-kata -mallista metrotunnelia keskustan Swanston Streetin alle.


Tunneli on tosin nimestään huolimatta tarkoitettu lähijunille, joiden liikennöintiä halutaan kehittää "metromaisemmaksi".

----------

